# Time for a playful topic! What's in your two lens bag?



## slclick (Jul 4, 2018)

Without adding how you can't use two lenses and all the other straying from the topic crappola....


Mine is 135L and 35 IS. 

I'll be shooting the Park City 4th Parade and ongoing activities with that tomorrow. 


Some will stray, we know who you are.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 4, 2018)

24-70F4

150-600

at least two spare batteries

cat hair.... there is cat hair everywhere!


----------



## Durf (Jul 4, 2018)

Tamron 45mm f/1.8
Canon 70-300L

I don't leave home without them.....


----------



## jd7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sigma 35 Art plus 70-200 2.8 mk II - or if I want to travel lighter, Sigma 35 Art plus 135L (or maybe Sigma 85 EX) ... or 24-70 4 IS plus 135L.


----------



## greger (Jul 4, 2018)

50mm 1.8 and 17-85 f4-5.6.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Jul 4, 2018)

either Canon 24-105mm and 70-200mm f/4 or if they have turned out the lights (i shoot performance) Tamron 45mm f/1.8 is and Tamron 85mm 1.8 is


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 4, 2018)

M5 with 22mm EF-M and 60mm macro EF-S and an infrared converted M body

you didn't say 1 body only..


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 4, 2018)

slclick said:


> Without adding how you can't use two lenses and all the other straying from the topic crappola....
> 
> 
> Mine is 135L and 35 IS.
> ...



Coincidentally I set myself this same challenge last Saturday and the lenses I came up with were the Canon 135mm F2L and the Canon 35mm F1.4L ii. This made a good, reasonably portable combination and there were no shots that I missed because I did not have the right lens with me.
These days I find that I am using zoom lenses less often, and wherever possible I prefer to use a suitable prime lens.


----------



## docsmith (Jul 4, 2018)

24-70 II
70-200 f/2.8 II


----------



## AaronT (Jul 4, 2018)

If I might need more than 200mm it would be the 24-105 and 100-400.
Otherwise 24-70F4 and 70-200F2.8.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2018)

docsmith said:


> 24-70 II
> 70-200 f/2.8 II



Usually that. Sometimes the 70-200/2.8 II and the 40/2.8. 

For the M6, the M11-22 and M18-150.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 4, 2018)

At the moment it is 400DOii and 100mm macro.


----------



## takesome1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Which bag? 
The one on my desk right now?

The 5M with a 55-200mm and the 15-45mm.

I wasn't even sure what was in it, I had to open and look.


----------



## BillB (Jul 4, 2018)

16-35 f4 and 85mm f1.8 or (rarely) 70-200 f4 IS


----------



## mm2knet (Jul 4, 2018)

It always changes:

On vacation in a new City: 16-35L 2.8 II, 24-70L 2.8 II
On a concert: 24-70L 2.8 II, 70-200L 2.8 IS 
Wedding: 24L 1.4, 50 1.4 Art, 85 1.4 EX (Damn, I can't count. But I also take 3 bodies with me)
At the zoo: 70-200L 2.8 IS, 150-600 Sports

I don't have a holy set of 2 lenses, it depends. I do love all these lenses (okay, the 70-200L really needs to be replaces)

If I have to choose only one lens it will be the 50 1.4 Art (or the 22M when the small body comes with me)


----------



## briangus (Jul 4, 2018)

200 F2 and the 85 F1.4 IS


----------



## zim (Jul 4, 2018)

Depends on what I'm doing. Right now 24 and 40 pancakes. Simple, light and inconspicuous.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2018)

At the moment:


1. 100L macro
2. Sigma 150-600 C


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 4, 2018)

For work TS-E17 and 11-24 f4.

For personal and travel 35 f2 IS and 100L Macro.


----------



## matthias (Jul 7, 2018)

most of the time 35IS and 100L macro, sometimes the 135L instead of the 100L


----------



## digigal (Jul 7, 2018)

Simple. 
In the bigger bag: EF 24-105 f4 II and EF100-400L IS II. + stuff. I go around the world with them. 

In the little bag: EF M 18-55 , and EF M 55-200 IS + M5 and M3 IR converted


----------



## Aglet (Jul 7, 2018)

12-100mm f/4 OS and extra batteries.

Yes, that's Olympus.


----------



## PavelR (Jul 7, 2018)

briangus said:


> 200 F2 and the 85 F1.4 IS


+1


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 7, 2018)

If I want a compact two-lens setup then I take my EOS M5 and EF-M 11-22 and EF-M 18-150


When I'm doing more reportage/event type photography I tend to take the A7RII with the FE 35mm f/2.8 and FE 55mm f/1.8

Portrait on 5DSR, I'll take the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II and the 85mm f/1.2L


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 7, 2018)

I can pretty well do what I want with the Tamron 45 and 85 SP. If I'm going to be more confined then I would take the Canon 35/2 IS instead of the 45. Using the 5Ds I can crop to aps with the 85 and get 135 fov or stitch with the 35/45 and get as wide as I want with a 20/28mm vertical fov.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 7, 2018)

Birding: 400mm DO II + 1.4x
Landscape: 16-35 f/4 and 70-200 f/2.8 II
Unknown walk around: 24-70 f/2.8 II

Question is too vague.


----------



## rpt (Jul 7, 2018)

24 - 105 and the 100 - 400 II


----------



## slclick (Jul 7, 2018)

PavelR said:


> briangus said:
> 
> 
> > 200 F2 and the 85 F1.4 IS
> ...



That's a dream bag


----------



## ethanz (Jul 7, 2018)

docsmith said:


> 24-70 II
> 70-200 f/2.8 II



That or swap the 24-70 for a 16-35 f4. I think my vacation kit will be 16-35f4/70-200 from now on.




P.S. slclick, I like your signature ;D


----------



## AJ (Jul 7, 2018)

Tamon 17-50/2.8
Tamon 90/2.8 macro


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 7, 2018)

24-105, 70-200 2.8


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 7, 2018)

5DIV + Samyang 50mm 1.2, 80D + Sigma 70mm Art macro.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 7, 2018)

I normally go with a 1 lens setup - 1DX + 800 F5.6 L IS. Does 90% of what I need, very interesting for landscapes too.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2018)

16 35 f 2.8 or 24-70 f 2.8 II
70-200 f 2.8 II


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 8, 2018)

docsmith said:


> 24-70 II
> 70-200 f/2.8 II



Same here. I could probably sell every other lens and still be happy. In fact, it would be nice to do that and take the money for a second FF camera... never have to change a lens.


----------



## Durf (Jul 8, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > 24-70 II
> ...



That's what I do most of the time....carry 2 cameras so I very seldom ever have to change a lens. LOL
My 80D with the 70-300L on it and my 6D2 with my Tamron 45mm f/1.8 on it. I usually also have my 16-35 f4L in my bag too just in case I need a wide angle. 
It's a little added weight carrying 2 cameras but it's nice to be able to quickly grab the combo needed on the fly to "get that shot". It's also nice not having to expose the camera sensor often changing lenses as I'm usually in dusty/damp/dirty outdoor conditions when I take most of my pictures.


----------



## Dverb (Jul 8, 2018)

When I do lighten the bag for a 2 lens carry I usually end up carrying one of these two configurations 
24-70 f2.8
70-200 f2.8
OR
11-24 f4
24-70 f2.8


----------



## cycleraw (Jul 9, 2018)

24-70 2.8 II
and 70-200 2.8 II or 16-35 4.0 IS or 100-400 II


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a Lowepro Messenger that I pack one of two ways

Macro: 100mm L & MP-E65
Landscapes: 16-35 f4 & 24-70 f2.8 (I occasionally throw in the 70-200 f4 as well )


----------



## TommyLee (Jul 9, 2018)

tamron 15-30 (darker times) OR 14L mk ii (Lighter times)

and

and 100L macro (bugish) OR 135 f1.8 sigma (birdish)
.....
1dx2


----------



## scyrene (Jul 9, 2018)

Depends, of course. But often it would be the 500L and either the 24-105 or the 100L macro. If I'm not shooting birds then just the latter two, but often I just use the 100L macro now, as my phone can take adequate wide angle shots, unless I'm trying for something fancy or the lighting is poor.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 9, 2018)

Voigtlander 125 f/2.5 macro and Canon 40mm f/2.8. That really ought to be counted as 1.5 lenses.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 9, 2018)

It depends immensely with the subject. Last weekend while shooting at the TT Assen MotoGP race, I was down to the 300/2.8 II & sometimes 2x extender almost all weekend.

Hell, the 300 makes an excellent portrait lens and the sheer diamenter of it makes the event girls pay extra attention to me


----------



## Geek (Jul 10, 2018)

I carry the

24-105 f4 L
16-35 f4 L

And an crop body. The 24-105 is my work horse and gets the most use. Would like to carry the 70-200 f2.8, but that thing is heavy, wonderful lens, but heavy.


----------



## ken (Jul 10, 2018)

It "depends"... 

If I have no idea what I might be shooting, these are the two really versatile lenses for me: 

- Canon EF 24-105mm IS
- Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II 

If I'll be shooting people, I'll lean on the 70-200 for most of the work:

- Canon EF 24-105mm IS
- Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II

If I'll be shooting landscapes. it's hard to leave the 70-200 behind, but the 100-400 simply covers more bases, and is just as sharp. This leaves a big gap, but such is life with a 2-lens limit:

- Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II
- Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II 

These are tough choices! And that's why I almost always have at least 3 lenses with me. :

Nice topic! :thumbsup:


----------



## ken (Jul 10, 2018)

ken said:


> It "depends"...
> 
> If I have no idea what I might be shooting, these are the two really versatile lenses for me:
> 
> ...



And this is going totally based on what gear I own. I regularly rent lenses, so if I knew (for example) I was shooting people at an event, I'm likely to replace the 24-105 that I own with a rented 24-70 ii, or a fast prime if I'm shooting formal portraits.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 10, 2018)

24-105L and 16-35L


----------



## NancyP (Jul 10, 2018)

All-purpose 2 lens bag for landscape and wildlife: 7D2 with EF-S 15-85 and 100-400 v. II; often with additional 0.5 lens (a 1.4x TC) or 1 lens (EF-S 60mm macro)


----------



## FTb-n (Jul 11, 2018)

It depends:

Indoor events (most often): Two FF bodies with 24-70 f2.8 II, 70-200 f2.8 IS II
Indoor "Travel Light" kit: 1Dx II with 70-200 f2.8 IS II, 40 f2.8 pancake

Outdoor Sports/Travel: Two FF bodies with 24-105 f4 IS, 100-400 f4.5-5.6 IS II
Outdoor "Travel Light" kit: 1Dx II with 100-400 f4.5-5.6 IS II, 40 f2.8 pancake

Travel Very Light Kit: SL2 with 18-135 f3.5-5.6 USM IS
Travel Tiny kit: SL2 with 24 f2.8 pancake


----------



## helpful (Jul 11, 2018)

slclick said:


> Without adding how you can't use two lenses and all the other straying from the topic crappola....
> 
> 
> Mine is 135L and 35 IS.
> ...



Thanks, this is an awesome topic. Too many photographers limit themselves with too many lenses and zooms. Two classic primes, chosen to be right for the job, are very freeing.

It really depends on the job completely, but for many, many jobs, I find these to be the best:

35mm 1.4 and 85mm 1.4

or

35mm 1.4 and 135 1.8


----------



## pwp (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm so conventional! 

The two-lens bag doesn't require any thought at all. It's the 24-70 f/2.8II & 70-200 f/2.8isII.
In my world, L zooms rule. If the question expanded to a three lens bag, add the 16-35 f/4is. 

It's not called the Holy Trinity for nothing.

-pw


----------



## filipe.ngra (Jul 11, 2018)

pwp said:


> I'm so conventional!
> 
> The two-lens bag doesn't require any thought at all. It's the 24-70 f/2.8II & 70-200 f/2.8isII.
> In my world, L zooms rule. If the question expanded to a three lens bag, add the 16-35 f/4is.
> ...



SOOOO heavy. Im selling 70-200 II because it is not pratical carrying around.

My Holy Trinity is:

5D mkIV, 35L II, spare batery...

Add other lens? 85L 1.2 II, easy...


----------



## pwp (Jul 11, 2018)

filipe.ngra said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so conventional!
> ...


...and SOOOO flexible, practical and optically as good as a bag full of primes. In fast moving, dynamic shooting situations, you're never stuck with the wrong focal length (with two bodies).

For the most part, it's the professionals choice. 1-Series bodies are heavy too, but once used, you wouldn't be without them.

-pw


----------



## stevelee (Jul 11, 2018)

The 16-35mm L and the 24-105mm STM would cover almost anything I’m likely to shoot away from home. I could cheat by noting that the 100-400mm comes with it’s own bag, so I could take it along, too.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 11, 2018)

100-400 and 17 TS-E.

And 24-105 as a kind of body cap. I got these angles covered with a PowerShot anyway.


----------



## awair (Jul 15, 2018)

My (travel) 2-lens bag:

5D4 with 85/1.4L (fitted)
40/2.8 pancake (never used!)


----------



## awair (Jul 15, 2018)

My 'I'm not taking a camera bag or a camera' 2-lens setup:

100D (SL1) with EF-S 17-55/2.8 IS
EF-S 24/2.8 (if I need something more discrete: also never used!)


----------



## awair (Jul 15, 2018)

Having never posted here before???



awair said:


> My 'I'm not taking a camera bag or a camera' 2-lens setup:
> 
> 100D (SL1) with EF-S 17-55/2.8 IS
> EF-S 24/2.8 (if I need something more discrete: also never used!)





awair said:


> My (travel) 2-lens bag:
> 
> 5D4 with 85/1.4L (fitted)
> 40/2.8 pancake (never used!)



My two-lens/two-body/two-bag (sports) travel bag (can I also include the 1.4X...)

5D4 with 400/2.8L
1DX with 135/2L (please make an IS like the 85...)

That's a really effective combo, especially when considering the body switch as well.


----------



## mikekx102 (Jul 20, 2018)

200mm F2L and 35mm F1.4L


----------



## Vern (Jul 20, 2018)

16-35 III, 100-400 II


----------



## slclick (Jul 20, 2018)

I dropped my 35 IS (my first broken lens since I started with ILC's...1983) so now my two lens combo is 40/135 or 24-70 and 135.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 20, 2018)

Vern said:


> 16-35 III, 100-400 II



I now have both of those. Great lenses, but so far no anticipated situation has come along that would suggest going out with those two.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 21, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > 16-35 III, 100-400 II
> ...



Oddly enough, I've used that combo a bit at zoos and aquariums.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jul 21, 2018)

Usually one of 2 combos. 16-35 and 100-400 or 100-400 and 500 depending on what I am shooting. Usually each one on a camera so no switching necessary in the field.


----------



## denstore (Jul 21, 2018)

I rarely choose to bring 2 lenses. One or several. 
If only 2, I would probably take my 35/2 IS and the 85/1.4 IS, but it would feel wrong.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 22, 2018)

For M50: 11-22, 28-135 with adapter


----------



## Talys (Jul 22, 2018)

24-70/4 and 100-400 II


----------



## hne (Jul 24, 2018)

helpful said:


> Thanks, this is an awesome topic. Too many photographers limit themselves with too many lenses and zooms. Two classic primes, chosen to be right for the job, are very freeing.
> 
> It really depends on the job completely, but for many, many jobs, I find these to be the best:
> 
> 35mm 1.4 and 85mm 1.4



This is exactly what's been in my bag for the last week-and-a-bit.

The week before that had an additional 17-40 and 100-400, of which only the latter was used (wide angle lenses aren't much use above the tree line around here). Before that I had only the 35+85 for months!


----------



## yjchua95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Crop body bag: 100mm f/2.8L IS macro and 10-22mm

Full frame bag: 100mm f/2.8L IS and 24-70 f/4L IS

If I know I’m going to shoot people, then I replace the macro with a 50 f/1.8 STM.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 2, 2018)

For the type of low light, nighttime shooting I normally do.

50mm 1.2L
85mm 1.2L

If I'm on a trip and may be taking photos of anything and everything.

24-70 2.8 II
70-200 2.8 II

However I _might_ swap out the 24-70 for the 11-24.

If I'm in a situation where there's going to be almost _no_ light.

50mm 1.2L
50mm 1.0L

The 1.0 is super soft and so it's not something I would want to use all the time, but sometimes it's the only thing that will take the photo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
The only bag with 2 lenses in is my work bag, 40D with 17-85 for documenting work and a 70-300 non L just in case I see something around at lunch or on the way to / from work. Hmm that hasn’t happened yet . 
Does going our with a camera with lens attached and the bulk storage bag that only has 2 lenses that fit FF count? 
If so that would be the 70-200 2.8 LII and 100-400 LII in the bag! (24-105 L on the camera)! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 7, 2018)

800 F5.6 and 100-400 Mk2 - I can't carry anymore!


----------



## wanako (Aug 10, 2018)

I never leave home without my:

Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8

EF 70-200 f/4 L IS


----------



## pixel8foto (Aug 17, 2018)

Sigma 24 1.4 A
Canon 70-200 2.8 IS II


----------



## jrista (Sep 7, 2018)

I guess I have two "bags". 

Nature bag: 100mm f/2.8 L IS Macro & 16-35mm f/2.8 L II (probably soon to be 16-35mm f/4 L IS)
Bird & Wildlife bag: 300mm f/2.8 L II (if rented), 600mm f/4 L II (owned)


----------



## The_Alpha (Sep 8, 2018)

If i can choose just two for "i don't know what will come" i would choose
Canon 28-300 L IS f/3.5-5.6 
Sigma 24mm Art f/1.4


----------



## Rui Brito (Sep 12, 2018)

Canon EF 70-200 2.8L IS II 
Canon EF 24-105 4L IS


----------



## martti (Sep 15, 2018)

Ah..there is a bottle of Chardonnay and the EF 24-70 f/2.8 II.


----------



## nonac (Sep 16, 2018)

Mine varies depending on what I'm shooting. With that said, the 70-200 2.8 is almost always one of the two in the bag going out the door.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 17, 2018)

The only two lenses I have atm, 35 L II and 85 L IS .


----------



## Zen (Sep 19, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> 24-70F4
> 
> 150-600
> 
> ...



Yes! how in the world do you eliminate it? I've got a cat hair producer sitting on my lap as I type this!

Zen


----------



## applecider (Sep 19, 2018)

Ok different bags for situations.

Everyday shooting car trunk 500 f4 w ext and 100-400ii also with same 1.4ext yongnuo 600 flash w better beamer

Suitcase Travel with free time 100-400ii also with 1.4ex and depending on time of month. Sigma14mm f1.8 dark times 16-35L ii other times.

Backpacking (targeting waterfalls landscapes) 24-105L, rokinon 14mm 2.8. Fiesol tripod
Light pack hiking SL1 body 18-55mm and 55-250mm still tripod tho. Tried gorilla pod but sometimes the picture needs to be taken from a spot where height is needed.

In addition to lenses the bag has on any given day, extra batteries, extension tubes extra CF And SD cards, lens cloth, flash the little ex90 I think, blackrapid dual strap, Advil, moleskin, wireless release.


----------

